# Dime piece



## Cvetanov (Aug 27, 2011)

Mini Cooper Luxury.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool piece!


----------



## Cvetanov (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re*

Thank you very much for your time and kind words.


----------

